# Dug WINSLOW and SCHRAM jars..



## cyberdigger (Apr 8, 2012)

These 2 jars popped out of my hole yesterday, the pint-size WINSLOW JAR:


----------



## cyberdigger (Apr 8, 2012)

..ground lip:


----------



## cyberdigger (Apr 8, 2012)

..and this quart size SCHRAM AUTOMATIC SEALER... or possibly "SCHRAN"? I'd love to learn more about them..!


----------



## georgeoj (Apr 8, 2012)

Nice find! The book lists the Winslow as a 20oz. rather than a pint. A very scarce jar in this size. Lids are fairly east to get but the brass wire clamp is only available as a repro.


----------



## cyberdigger (Apr 8, 2012)

Thank you George! Yes 20 oz makes sense, it looks a bit larger than a pint ..I'm going back to dig more, hopefully I'll find the lid.. if not, I will be in the market for one, and a clamp.. is the Schram listed? I don't think it's quite as old..


----------



## dygger60 (Apr 8, 2012)

Morning cyberdigger.......let me know if you do not find the lid for that Winslow Jar.....


----------



## epackage (Apr 8, 2012)

Digger Dave lists the Schram in script like yours as a 1906 example Charlie...I have no idea how he's dating it though...[8|]

 http://www.ebay.com/itm/SCHRAM-AUTOMATIC-SEALER-DEEP-AMETHYST-QUART-FRUIT-JAR-ORIGINAL-1906-/360432457151?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item53eb72d5bf


----------



## dave3950 (Apr 8, 2012)

NICE IN A SMALL SIZE.  THE LIDS CAN BE FOUND.  I SOLD A LID WITH ORIGINAL BRASS WIRE AT THE BALTIMORE SHOW.  SORRY,  BUT I'LL LOOK THROUGH SOME BOXES, MAY HAVE ANOTHER.

 DAVE


----------



## madman (Apr 8, 2012)

nice digs


----------



## coreya (Apr 8, 2012)

Super find on the winslow!! RB 9 lists it at 200+ if complete. Anything on the base of the Schram? if not than it would be a #2565 in the RB listed at 20-25 in aqua 50-60 in clear (hard to tell if clear or aqua) but your picture looks more like a a #2566 with Schram, St. Louis on base which is listed as 10-12 ( clear only) with the closure bein 75%+ of value. 
 The Schram closure was patented 9/7/09 which was an improvement on a closure patented 7/21/03. The maker is listed in "The Fruit Jar Works" as the schram automatic sealer co. of St. Louis Mo. 1904- 1925, HILLSBORO Il. 1906-1925 and Ingalls Indiana 1905-1906


----------



## cyberdigger (Apr 8, 2012)

Thanks for the replies everyone! 

 The Schram is clear (or will be when it's cleaned) and the base is unmarked..! []


----------



## ajohn (Apr 8, 2012)

Nice finds Charlie!!! Looks like the jar gods are are trying to convert you[]


----------



## botlguy (Apr 8, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> These 2 jars popped out of my hole yesterday


 Which one,,, and did it hurt ?     []


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 8, 2012)

Hey Charlie,

 Congratulations on these two nice jars! 

 My memory is trying to tell me that it's been a bit since you were digging. Way to get back on top of that shovel, sir.

 I'm a fan of that Winslow. Here's hoping you find the lid.

 There's a nice picture of an Winslow Improved with closure Over Here.





Schram Automatic Sealer Co., Hillsboro, IL., a brief history.


----------



## deenodean (Apr 8, 2012)

From RB 10, looks like #3023, Ground lip, glass lid & brass wire clamp. Clamp is scarce. LID : patented Nov 29th( the th is underlined) 1870 Patented Feb 25 1873, closure value 25-35% of jar. 20 oz aqua...$250.00 +  ...it would be a bonus if you found the lid. 

 Also # 3022 , ground lip, glass lid & brass wire clamp. Clamp is scarce. LID : Patented Nov.29 1870. Jar has smaller mouth than # 3023..closure value 25-35% of jar.. 20 oz aqua... 500.00 + 

 # 3024 is another Winslow with a patented on base but no mention of that 20 oz in that make. 

 Schram were also made in Canada.  I found a broken one here last year.

 Nice jars you got there.


----------



## cyberdigger (Apr 9, 2012)

Thank you for the replies and info, gang! 

 Does RB give the dimensions of the 2 sizes of openings for the Winslow?


----------



## digginthedog (Apr 9, 2012)

No dimensions given, that's a big price difference between the two jars....Hope yours is the smaller mouth !! Great find either way!!


----------



## deenodean (Apr 9, 2012)

RB 10 does not mention the dimensions of either jar. Only one picture, that being  #3023,  looks exactly like yours. Finding the lid would solve it!  $250.00 and up is not a bad find. If you want I can scan the page and email it to you.


----------



## cyberdigger (Apr 9, 2012)

This is the jar that has an inside-of-lip diameter of 2 1/2 inches.. which is which? I thought the jar community would be ready for this little raspberry.. [8D]


----------



## deenodean (Apr 9, 2012)

RB 10  does not give dimensions. Email Greg Spurgeon @  xx78@msn.com  or go to his web site..  www.hoosierjar.com


----------



## dygger60 (Apr 10, 2012)

What is the outside diameter of the lip on your jar?.....I have a Winslow lid and the inside-the-lid diameter is just a tad over 2 3/4 inches......and it is a large lid....the outside diameter is 3 1/2 inches...like I said it is a large lid.

    There is quite a few questions about how the lid sets on this jar that come to mind....how is the seal appilied to this jar?..I imagine looking at the lid....from the inside of the lid to the pushed down center...there is a channel that is 3/8th of and inch wide..it is a little 
 over 3/8th of and inch deep....I would say that the channel holds the seal and the lid straddles the jar lip...and rests on that outter rim 
 below the lip...and the wire is retained in place by what looks like the two protruding threads....

    Now when you mentioned above that the inside diameter of your jar is 2 1/2 inches...that would be just within the inside of the outer wall of the lid pictured below....I would guess that your jar is #3023....the larger of the two mentioned in RB #10.   But if it is not...then the larger of the jar has a HUGE lid......

    Here is a picture of the inside of the lid...


----------



## dygger60 (Apr 10, 2012)

Sorry for the rattling on above in my last post....but it is intresting to see this jar....and I wanted to "throw in" my 2 cents....hope it helps...

     David  aka  dygger60


----------



## cyberdigger (Apr 10, 2012)

No, please rattle away!!! [] I'm fascinated, of course..! 

 THe inside dia of the lip, as I said, is 2 1/2 in, the outside of the ground top is 2 3/4.. so, sounds like we have a match, we just don't know for sure yet if your lid or this jar is the smaller or larger.. right? I'd imagine if they are both 20 oz jars, this would be the larger, cause the jar doesn't taper much..


----------



## deenodean (Apr 10, 2012)

How many patented dates on the lid there dygger60? And what are the date(s) ?


----------



## dygger60 (Apr 10, 2012)

There are two patent dates on the jar lid.....and I do believe that the pint you pictured is the larger variation...the os diameter of your 
 jar is so that it would fit where one would expect.....I actually have been looking for some patent drawings to confirm that the sealing surface....

     By the looks of your picture...it is the #3023....I imagine that if yours was the smaller mouth variation..the jar would be sloped towards the top compared to what I see now....

     The two patent dates on the lid are......1870 and 1873.....that alone is a tip that this is the larger variation lid....and matches with your supplied measurments.....

     David


----------



## deenodean (Apr 10, 2012)

AGREED!!! The jar is # 3023 and it is the larger mouth version. All that is needed now is for Dygger60 to snail mail the lid to Cyberdigger and the marriage of the correct lid and jar will begin!!  []


----------

